

Wave motion in javascript - threepointone
http://www.spitleaf.com

======
threepointone
I decided to go with the Raphael library again, and hacked out code from
<http://www.ultrashock.com/tutorials/flash8/wave.php> . Given another chance,
I'd probably go with ProcessingJS/Canvas, but I'm not too unhappy with this
attempt. (Move your mouse along the gradient up and down)

